# "777" decals: Gauging interest



## darren (Jun 26, 2007)

As originally seen on the Sevenfest t-shirt thread, i designed a "777" emblem originally for the Sevenfest shirts, but the response has been strong, so i'm _considering_ offering these as decals.

Initially, i'm thinking about making them in one size only, approximately 3" wide by 2.5" high, in a couple of different colours, most likely black, white and silver. Other materials i'm thinking about include 3M Scotchlite reflective silver (the stuff they use on road signs) and maybe even Scotchlite "stealth" which is sort of metallic charcoal black, but when you shine a light on it, it reflects back bright white.

Keep in mind that this thread is mainly just to gauge interest. I have not yet done any legwork in terms of finding a supplier, getting pricing, etc. An accurate price quote will depend largely on the volume i'm expecting to make. I don't want to make hundreds of these and be stuck with unsold inventory, but at the same time, i'd like to see everybody that wants one (or two... or a dozen) to get one.

Here's what they look like:

"Clean" version:







"Dirty" version:




​
So if you want to see these made, just chime in with:

which version you prefer (it's okay to like both)
how many decals you'd want
what color(s) you'd be interested in
how much you'd be willing to pay per decal

Please note that the above image is protected by international copyrights, and anyone caught infringing upon it will be flexed at in a court of law. Or sued into oblivion. Or both.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey bro, those pictures are both blank...


----------



## darren (Jun 26, 2007)

They show up for me... maybe your browser doesn't support PNG images?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the clean version


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 26, 2007)

Clean or Dirty Version
3-8 decals pending price
Black, White, Scothlite "stealth", dimarzio green.
up to 10.00


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 26, 2007)

Clean or Dirty 
5 decals (probably more if they're less than $5)
Black/White
$7


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like both! I'd be interested in a couple, price isn't so much of an issue for me as the exchange rate's so good.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2007)

Both, either, $10.

*with a ss.org logo on the bottom.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2007)

I know a couple of great vinyl guys from when I used to run Club3G as well. (I was the admin there for 5 years).


----------



## Regor (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the idea of the 'stealth' and the safety-tape once too. I'd prolly buy <5. Depending on price.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the clean version, I'd probably get 3-4. The reflective and the stealth sound cool. I'd pay $5 for the regualr colorsor $10 for reflective or stealth, I guess.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys sorry I cant understand all clearly..... can I order t-shirt with that logo?


----------



## darren (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you see the word "t-shirt" anywhere in this thread?


----------



## yevetz (Jun 27, 2007)

No but in previus thred you talk about t-shirt

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/7-7-07-sevenstring-liquor-nationals/31694-t-shirts.html


----------



## darren (Jun 27, 2007)

The previous thread is about Sevenfest. T-shirts are always available at the event. Kevan is the one to talk to if you want a shirt. I don't know if he'll be accepting orders from those not attending the event... he's got a lot of stuff to do before Jemfest/Sevenfest. I don't know how many will be made, but i'm sure if there are any left over after the event, they'll be for sale.

This thread is specifically about decals (stickers).


----------



## yevetz (Jun 27, 2007)

How can I buy that sticker?


----------



## darren (Jun 27, 2007)

If you go back and read the first post, you'll see that i'm just asking who might be interested right now. There are no stickers for sale just yet.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry man. Thanks for explain  I am in I want that stickers.

BTW you have good desing skills. Maybe you can help with calendar?

I like dirty version white color


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like either one, but the clean one slightly more. I like the idea of the stealth, or a metallic silver would be cool too. 

Any chances of the full shield design from the "man-babies" thread becoming a decal? Because I like that best.

Either way, I'd definitely get at least 2 of these, up to maybe 5-10, depending on price and when the orders are taken (i.e. my financial situation at the time).


----------



## Emiliano (Jun 28, 2007)

great! i think that i'm in too!

i deem Darren TR000000 

the choice of colors are interesting
( scotchbrite FTW  )
and both style are very good ( clean, dirty )
and i think that i will surely buy 2-3
more if the price is lowish


----------



## malufet (Jul 9, 2007)

i'd buy at least 2 Reflectorive stickers. hmmm $5-$10 range.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd jump on it with ss.org worked in somehow..


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool design and logo. I like both versions and i'd like to see sevenstring.org too. 

Nice work, Darren.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll take either one.


----------



## darren (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's another little addition... a sevenstring.org ambigram. (It can be read the same if flipped 180 degrees.)





​


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 12, 2007)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 12, 2007)

dude that rules


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's pretty wild man


----------



## Leon (Jul 12, 2007)

what the hell have you been smoking lately, Darren? 
those rule!

i'm not one at ALL for putting stickers on my guitars, but i somehow think that the dirty 777 one would look hot on my black RG7620 (which has white pickups / knobs).


----------



## yevetz (Jul 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Here's another little addition... a sevenstring.org ambigram. (It can be read the same if flipped 180 degrees.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome


----------



## Shawn (Jul 13, 2007)

darren said:


> Here's another little addition... a sevenstring.org ambigram. (It can be read the same if flipped 180 degrees.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Darren, that is awesome!


----------



## malufet (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG! I'd definitely get one.


----------



## Regor (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Darren, now you just need to make something like this... cuz this is shitty quality.


----------



## Leon (Jul 13, 2007)

sweet mother of infinity!


----------



## darren (Jul 13, 2007)

Haha! Nice work, Roger! That's exactly how it's supposed to work.

I thought this would actually make a great decal for a guitar case, or even an inlay, so the audience and the player could both read the same thing!


----------



## Regor (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks. If you're willing to send me a file I can work with (i.e. no watermark), I can redo the gif better, and we can see if Chris wants to use it on the main page of ss.org. I think it'd be cool!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 14, 2007)

Im down for this,
I really like the Dirty 777 logo and the ambigram too!
they would look nice on my case.


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2007)

I surfed into the thread basically to post "no, that's dumb, 777's way too Steve Vai for me," but looking at the two logos you've done, dude, I actually think those are pretty cool.  I prefer the "dirty" version, but I'd take either - print 'em up with a small "sevenstring.org" in the site font (the anagram's cool, but it's harder to read at a glance, especially small), and I'd definitely grab at least one.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 15, 2007)

I still liked the metallic shield logo best with "Sevenstring.org" on it. That in a metallic/reflective sticker would be killer.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 3, 2007)

What's the latest on them Darren?


----------



## darren (Aug 3, 2007)

Nothing new to report... work has been busy, so i haven't had an opportunity to pursue it any further.


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the update, even if it's a "no update" update...  

I'll definitely grab one or two if anything comes of this.


----------

